# Looking For Advice On Subs



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

I am looking to add a sub or two into my main 2 channel stereo system, the problem I have is space the sub must be small 13x13 would be the max size. I know this will not be easy to find but I don't know alot about subs. The sub/subs will have to keep up with big efficent horns with 15" woofers. Any advice is welcome I need some where to start...


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

The 15" woofers in your horns will most likely have more bass than what can be produced by a sub with 1 cf volume.


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Agreed I said it was going to be difficult, I am just looking for some ideas on subs that may help. My mains probably don't need alot of help but, I am just trying to tighten up the bass some.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

This one from SVS would be a great option, especially with the sale. Bigger than what you wanted. There is a 10" kit on the CSS site here that ends up being 13x13, but you would have to build your own box for it.


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

*Want to Intergrate A Sub*

I am thinking about adding a sub or maybe two if needed to my 2 channel system, my room is small 16.5X13.4X8. My main speakers are big horns with 15" woofers 108db efficent being pushed by a 2WPC SET amp. My biggest issue is space the sub needs to small, the smaller the better. i do realize this will not be easy to find a sub/subs to keep up with the speakers but, I need to start somewhere.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Want to Intergrate A Sub*

Velodyne makes a small sub that got good reviews on Amazon... http://www.amazon.com/Velodyne-Impact-10-10-Inch-Powered-Subwoofer/dp/B001GON5AG/ref=pd_sim_sbs_e_3
Paradigm makes even a smaller one... http://www.paradigm.com/products/type=subwoofer/model=monitor-sub-8/page=overview


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Want to Intergrate A Sub*

I don't think it will be an issue for the sub to keep up with the speakers. I know of a couple of different really good small subs. 

If you are looking for a good deal, take a look at the little SVS sub that they are running on special for Black Friday. It would be perfect for that small room. I had the sister SB12-NSD in my larger room and it was very nice... no complaints.


You might also consider the Rythmik 12 with the Direct Servo technology that is offered in DIY from GR Research. It does have a few more features. You can buy it already built if your budget affords you the luxury. I heard a pair of these at an audio show in a huge room paired with some $20,000 speakers and they were amazing.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Threads merged... please be sure to follow the rules about cross posting threads. :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

dougc said:


> The 15" woofers in your horns will most likely have more bass than what can be produced by a sub with 1 cf volume.


I believe the 15's in many of these horns are good down to about 50Hz, which may be his case. Also room placement of speakers doesn't always allow for the best bass. Thus he could actually realize more bass with a sub.


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok guys thanks for the links and all the help much appreciated. On another issue I was thinking about how would I use the xover in the sub? The only way for me to connect the sub in my system is to the pre-out which will be sending a full range signal. Do I just use the subs xover to adjust the frequency? Or should I use my EQ to limit the frequecy? I don't know which is right/better what do you think?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You will use the subs crossover. You will want to experiment with location using REW and a mic to measure the response for various locations. Then you can experiment with the crossover setting, but likely you will not want to allow it to be any higher than where your horns start to fall off, which you can also see with REW measurements.


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Sonnie,
Thanks for the quick reply, ok that sounds good. As for sub placement I am very limited I can only place them on either/both sides of my room. That can be up close to the speakers or more towards the middle of the room. The speakers are corner horns so they must be in the corners that leaves room for a sub on both sides of the room right in front of the speakers or a few feet away from the speakers towards the LP. Maybe I should post a pic of my room?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You may need to equalize the subs if you are limited to placement. Pick the best of the two available positions and depending on the sub you end up getting, try facing the sub out into the room and then against the wall... various angles to see if the response will improve. You might also try one in one of the locations and the other in the other location on the same side of the room and on opposite sides. If you end up needing an equalizer, I would recommend the Behringer DEQ2496, which can set the delay for one of them if it ends up being closer than the other. It also has 10 parametric EQ filters per channel.


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok that sounds good as for the EQ I already have a Yamaha YDP 2006 parametric that I am using now. Here are a couple pic's of my room, you can see in the pic where the sub/subs would have to go. In front of the speakers or under the FRZ panel or next to the album shelfs.


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Does anyone think there would be a problem putting a sub/subs directly next to the speakers? This would allow for a larger sub if need be?


----------



## Mechsmoto (Aug 5, 2013)

In my setup, I do this... hasn't caused me any noticeable issues. Here's a pic.


----------



## Mechsmoto (Aug 5, 2013)

Didn't go through the first time.. sorry about that.


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Have you measured the response to see what's going on in the room with the subs there?


----------



## Mechsmoto (Aug 5, 2013)

If im honest, I havent... i have measured the room in many other setups. The sound was soooo good like this.. i didn't even want to measure it... and I'm working on OCD.. When it comes to my gear bro!!!!. Definitely don't have a Hi - fi budget... but for someone who is never really ever satisfied, and always feels it could be just a lil better.... This is my favorite setup!!!! There are better pics in some of the other threads that i started....


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

jcmusic said:


> Does anyone think there would be a problem putting a sub/subs directly next to the speakers? This would allow for a larger sub if need be?


It looks like the sub would be directly in front of the speaker. Probably not a good thing.




Mechsmoto said:


> Didn't go through the first time.. sorry about that.
> 
> View attachment 45552


I would be worried about the reflections coming off the sides of the subs. I don't see how it can be a positive thing at all, although it may not bother you.


----------



## Mechsmoto (Aug 5, 2013)

Here are two better pics. I completely agree on the lower two drivers of the towers reflecting off the subs enclosure. There are heavy heavy soundproofing curtains that cover the sides of the back half of the room. I would imagine whatever reflections are coming off the sub enclosures are being slowed down by the curtain on the opposite side wall... Prior to reaching my ears. I'm happy to run REW.. and post some readings. Just not sure when I'll have time. Again, for my room... This is by faaaarrrr the best set up I've ever had. I even had the room reversed so the two subs were near field on each side of my listening position... with the towers on the opposite wall. Not even cloooose to the sound/pressure I'm getting with this set up. Can't say it's the best for you... but, for my ears/room... I'm LOVING IT!!!!!!!!! Woooo hooo!!!!


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

No need to take measurements I thought you may have already done it.


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

What do you guys think about the SVS SB1000 for this application???


----------



## EzyE (Mar 12, 2010)

ORB Audio has 3 small subs that might be of interest. The largest (Uber Ten) is a 13.5" cube. Don't know much about their subs but their satellites are pretty awesome for such a small size.


----------



## Mechsmoto (Aug 5, 2013)

I just wanted to chime in and say thank you to you guys for pointing out the flaw in my systems speaker/sub placement. I've moved the subs back and into the corner s... i also noticed the plasmas screen was angled down slightly bringing the center channels primary rreflections right back into my face. After making the adjustments it's been a drastic improvement!!! I love that you guys put it out there but didn't force it on me... and allowed me to think it over and figure out you guys were completely right!!! Very classy on you guys part!!! Many other forums would have bashed my ignorance!!!!! Thanks again for that!!!!

I actually listed my subs and speakers in the classifieds prior to making these adjustments. Since then, I've spent two days critically listening to my gear and I haven't found a single reason why just need to change anything!!!!!! Thank you guys so much for tip!!!!! Woooo hoooooo!!!!!! Here is a pic of the new layout!!!


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

New sub arrives today we shall see how much of a difference it makes!!!


----------

